# {Verkaufe} ASUS G73 Notebook mit i7, 16GB RAM, Geforce GTX 460M, SSD, Win 7



## eXitus64 (11. Mai 2017)

Zum Verkauf steht mein Gaming Notebook von Asus.
Das Notebook ist in einem guten Zustand und wurde nur am Schreibtisch verwendet. 
Lediglich der SD Reader scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich das Notebook auf 16GB erweitert und eine schnelle SSD von Samsung verbaut.

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 370€

Eigenschaften
Intel Core i7 740QM (4 Kernprozessor; 1,73GHz - 2,93GHz)
Geforce GTX 460M mit 1,5GB GDDR5 Speicher
16GB DDR3 RAM
120GB SSD Samsung 840
750GB HDD
Blu Ray Laufwerk
Full HD 17,3" (1920x1080)
beleuchtete Tastatur
Windows 7
Netzteil
Treiber CD
Blu Ray- Software (Cyberlink)


Notebook kann vor Ort (Berlin) besichtigt und getestet werden.


----------

